# Loader problem Kubota L2800



## msf (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi All, noticed that my loader was getting a bit jerky so changed the hydraulic/transmission fluids yesterday but problem continues. In addition I hear a sparking, crackling noise near the control valve (lifter) (where the levers are). Does anyone have any idea what to do next? Many thanks.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Could be air? Raise the loader all the way and hold the lever for a few seconds. Drop it all the way and again hold the lever. Repeat with bucket curl and dump. repeat this several times. Also recheck fluid level and the fittings between the reservoir and pump.
PLEASE let us know how you make out and if you discover something else, let us hear that so we can all add to our knowledge base.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I assume that you cleaned the suction screen and put on a new filter? Also, what Ernie says, as that will drive out the air.


----------



## msf (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you Ernie and Tractor Beam, I did what you suggested about raising and lowering etc. It improves the performance about 70%. However, when I shut off the tractor and start it up again I have to do it all over again.
I also check the oil level each time and it seems to be fine. The fittings appear to be tight but when I start to move the loader I can hear that 'sparking' noise and all the lines leading to the loader jerk and jump.
I have no idea where the screen is, tractor beam. I will be receiving a repair manual sometime this week and hopefully that will have the information. 
Many thanks for the suggestions, at least I am on the right track.


----------



## msf (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks again to everyone!
I think the problem's been solved. On another forum someone said look at the hose in line with two metal pipes, one from the hydro oil filter, and the other side going into the hydro pump on the engine block, right behind the brake pedals. It's painted gray so it looks like a metal pipe but it's really a rubber hose, and sure enough mine had a crack in it. Easy to remove, with just a spring clamp at either end.
I bought a new one, with clamps, at the dealer, part no. TC220-33332 ($30). Very quick repair with maybe a spoonful of residual fluid leaked out of the old tube.
Everything's working smooth again!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your findings,for I have L2800HST w/FEL.


----------

